# Drop Shadow Picture Frame-CS5



## Trever1t (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm looking for some help figuring out how to make a picture frame that looks like a drop shadow on a white border.

I know how to make a white border by enlarging canvas size, but how to get that shadow to give it the effect of looking like it is off of the background?

Can someone lend a hand?


like this...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hoanghuymanh_images/5400234488/


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 4, 2011)

if you dont mind , posting the pic you wanna do it to ..


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 4, 2011)

wlbphoto said:


> if you dont mind , posting the pic you wanna do it to ..


 
I don't want to do it to any pic in particular, I was looking for the technique to create that effect ... on any photo.


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 4, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> wlbphoto said:
> 
> 
> > if you dont mind , posting the pic you wanna do it to ..
> ...



oh ok


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 4, 2011)

before
1.






after
2.





huh... that was easy lol is that what you meant?


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah!  Now care to share?


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 4, 2011)

simple after ur done editing ur pic and all File new try to make the new one bigger then the one u just edited. choose white back round. the drag ur first pic to the white one. one the new layer(the one you dragged) just add a layer style drop shadow and thats it i hope this helps.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 4, 2011)

ahhhh, let me try! thanks! I'm out of "thanks" at the moment 








yeah, thanks, that'll work!


----------

